# Impossible de re-allouer une bande d'espace libre après suppression d'une partition bootcamp



## ehbidault (19 Août 2021)

Bonjour,

Mes excuses par avance car au moins un problèmes similaire a été posté, mais je n'ai pas réussi à résoudre mon problème avec le précédent sujet. Je poste donc mon problème.

J'ai tenté de supprimer une partition bootcamp sur laquelle j'avais Windows d'installé pour faire de la place. Or j'ai fait l'erreur de supprimer cette partition via l'utilitaire de disque (ce qui semble naturel quand on n'y connait rien, mais je comprends maintenant que c'était une grave erreur - oui, désolé, je suis vraiment une buse sur ces sujets). En lisant des réponses sur d'autres sujets similaires, je suis passé par le terminal pour supprimer la partition. Bien mal m'en a pris, car si la partition a bien été "supprimée" (elle n'apparait plus dans l'utilitaire de disque), je comprends qu'il me reste en fait une bande d'espace libre que je n'ai pas pu ré-allouer à mon volume Mcintosh HD.

Voici ce que j'obtiens avec le diskutil list:


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         417.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +417.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            385.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 43.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```

Donc la bande d'espace libre n'apparaît pas (en tous cas c'est comme ça que je le comprends...).
Lorsque je demande à mon utilitaire de disque de partitioner Mcintosh HD, voici ce qu'il me propose :







Donc ici on voit bien que la bande d'espace libre existe. Je peux lui demander de la supprimer en cliquant dessus et en appuyant sur le bouton " - ", mais voici ce qu'il me renvoie :

"
Exécution de l’opération 1 sur 1 : Supprimer « -- »…
Une erreur interne s’est produite et le disque concerné par l’une des opérations indiquées est introuvable. Ce problème est peut-être temporaire ; réessayez.
L’opération a échoué…
"

Comment pourrais-je faire pour ré-allouer cette bande d'espace libre à Mcintosh HD ? Je ne souhaite pas le partitioner, je voudrais juste récupérer un volume "entier". Désolé encore une fois pour cette question stupide de débutant...

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## zeltron54 (19 Août 2021)

Bonjour,

Essai de passer la commande 

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


----------



## ehbidault (19 Août 2021)

Wow, et ben... ça a marché. J'ai récupéré un seul volume de 500 Go. Si la réponse était aussi simple, c'est que ma question devait être particulièrement stupide. Merci infiniment.


----------



## zeltron54 (19 Août 2021)

Content pour toi !


----------

